# Can't decide on final fish...



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

i cant decide on the last fish i want to get to complete my tank, not sure if i want a trigger, or a lionfish, can you help me decide? or have any other suggestions? i have a snowflake, and a dogface in the tank right now.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

i love the lionfish


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

If the loin fish can put its mouth around the puffer puff the puffer is gone. so if you go that way make sure the loin is smaller than the puffer, triggers and puffers usually get along too. both choices will be good


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A piccasso trigger fish is an excellent fish to be kept with a puffer, I'm not to sure about the lion fish. How big's the smallest fish in the tank?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and how big is the tank?


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

55g


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would say you might want to be cautious about adding a lionfish to that tank... if you have a puffer, they tend to learn to pull off the poison fins of the lionfish, at least that's what I've heard... don't quote me on that  but I would say that you are already maxed out just because the 55 isn't a whole lot of room for these bigger fish. But they could have one more tankmate if its not for life. And the dogface will eventually need a larger home. (16 inches when full grown)


----------

